# Long haired wirehaired vizsla



## Kd17aah (3 mo ago)

We recently purchased a 3 year old wirehaired vizsla from a breeder. The owner said he had not stripped her and instead cut her, which seems to have made her hair very thick and soft. When we take her to the groomers, they insist on cutting here like a labradoodle as they seem to think hand stripping is no longer an option.
do we continue to cut her, or should we start stripping? Iv read that cutting their hair is bad for them as it ruins their wirehaire, however we’re getting told by all groomer that they can’t strip her.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

If you are loving her great. But there is a LOT of doodle in her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@harrigab 
Do you strip Elvis? I know he’s on the woolier side of the breed.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't strip Elvis, but I groom him and Ruby with a furminator


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one like this


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Sausage only gets a soft brushing, although his coat is starting to break a little and becoming more "wirey"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You may be able to salvage it. My girl's coat looked pretty wooly when she was around 9 months old and I started stripping it after that. While it still isn't great for the breed standard, it's definitely improved. Worth trying; you can always go back to trimming if it doesn't work out. 

Along the spine tends to be easiest imo, so you could start there. It shouldn't cause her any pain.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

InTheNet said:


> If you are loving her great. But there is a LOT of doodle in her.


uh, nope. she looks exactly like a wirehair that been cut, instead of stripped.


----------

